

Space Elevator: Physical Principles - wolfish
http://www.zadar.net/space-elevator/

======
swombat
Looks like some sort of undergrad-level exploration of some aspects of the
physics of building a space elevator in a loose, bizarre style (a mix of
layman's terms and "omg here's some equations")... I'm not entirely sure how
this is interesting...

~~~
biohacker42
I couldn't get past the 1995 background, but I was hoping for something more
then just the usual brief summary of here's how this might work.

Sadly this is not it, but perhaps people interested in this can contribute
insightful, up to date and detailed comments on the state of related
technology?

Does anyone know the latest on carbon nanotube based materials?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Here's some info on the trajectory of developments over the last ten years:

<http://www.spaceward.org/elevator-when>

------
ryanwaggoner
The space elevator is one of my favorite topics. To date, no other technology
to provide cheap access to space seems as viable.

For more info, here are a few links:

<http://www.spaceward.org>

<http://www.spaceelevatorblog.com/>

Also, this video isn't really technical, but I found it motivational:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfKKy33rb0U>

------
TweedHeads
Space elevator is the greatest scientific hoax of all times.

